
Mysterious radio signal from space seems to have suddenly vanished - bookofjoe
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2229019-mysterious-radio-signal-from-space-seems-to-have-suddenly-vanished/
======
eindiran
What a clickbait nonsense headline.

From the article: `[I]t is more likely that the telescope can’t detect the
FRB’s wavelengths or that any bursts it emitted while Oostrum and his
colleagues were observing were just too dim to see, says Jason Hessels, who is
also at the Netherlands Institute for Radio Astronomy but wasn’t involved in
this work. “Just because you don’t see anything at this time with this
telescope doesn’t mean there’s nothing to see,” he says.`

------
tudorw
Imagine you are in a dark room with a friend, they stop talking, you're in
shock, they have vanished, then they start talking again and you're like, oh,
they didn't vanish, they just stopped talking, it's that kind of vanished...

"it is more likely that the telescope can’t detect the FRB’s wavelengths or
that any bursts it emitted while Oostrum and his colleagues were observing
were just too dim to see, says Jason Hessels,"

------
elif
When I see these articles, my first thought is, how are they so certain that
they aren't getting chatter from classified satellites? e.g. X-37 flies an
erratic mission profile, which could completely explain the intermittent
nature of their signals. Who's to say there aren't undocumented higher orbit
spy platforms?

Radiotelescopes are necessarily large and, afaik, all terrestrial as a result.

